# my bottle collection



## bottlesjhbottler (Jan 24, 2010)

here is a small part of the collection,codds for your viewing.will add some more later cheers sjh


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Jan 24, 2010)

lids


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Jan 24, 2010)

better pic


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Jan 24, 2010)

ginger beers,for more pictures join the australian bottle forum its free,with some top australian bottle collections cheers


----------



## LC (Jan 24, 2010)

A nice display of bottles , thanks for posting them for the forum to see .


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow that collection is excellent.  How long did it take you to collect that many?  Welcome to the forum thanks for posting pics.
 Madpaddla


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 24, 2010)

It's a brilliant collection!! Codds and potlids are practically non-existant on this side of the planet, it's weird to see so many in one place! I have a question, hope it isn't a stupid one.. were you really born in 1911?? If so, you're still sharp as a tack!! []


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Jan 25, 2010)

cheers boys its been over twenty five years to get the collection together,i am 35 years old and myself and dad have been into bottles for that long cheers


----------



## glass man (Jan 25, 2010)

WONDERFUL!!! JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (Jan 25, 2010)

Beautiful.  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi bottlesjhbottler,
 Do you know anything about this bottle? I picked up somewhere along time ago for a few bucks......I am pretty sure its a reproduction. Its embossed William Baxter, Haslingden.........any thoughts??


----------



## DONT44 (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow, Thats a nice collection. maybe soome day I will have a collection as big. 

 Regards, Don


----------



## girlie (Jun 21, 2010)

Excellent!..you're my idol!!..now I'm aiming to have a collection as big as yours.


----------



## TROG (Jun 22, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlechaser62
> 
> Hi bottlesjhbottler,
> Do you knowÂ anything aboutÂ this bottle?Â I picked up somewhere along time agoÂ for a few bucks......I am pretty sure its a reproduction. Its embossed William Baxter, Haslingden.........any thoughts??Â Â Â


 
 Hi, 
 Your bottle is not a reproduction but is a modern bottle made in India for the Indian market where they still fill and use this style of bottle in some of the more out of the way places.

 Hope this helps
 Cheers David


----------



## potstone (Jun 24, 2010)

Great looking collection!!! Codds and Ginger beers photos
 are a pleasent change. Thanks, I like the new flavor.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 25, 2010)

Yee gawds, Stephen,

 Awesome collection indeed. If you see this nicely revived thread, I hope you'll show some more of your particular faves. I'd sure like to see some potlids closer up and au natural. Got convicts?


----------

